# CBS begins paying the price.....



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Olive Garden pulls Letterman ads*Tagsavid Letterman Back to top Listen Print Comment Email Recommend Subscribe By ANDY BARR | 6/18/09 4:21 PM EDT Text Size- + reset 
Following a week of back and forth between CBS late-night comic David Letterman and Sarah Palin over a crude joke he told about the Alaska Republican governor's daughter, the Olive Garden restaurant says it is canceling all of its scheduled ads on Letterman's "Late Show" for the rest of the year.

In an e-mail to a Letterman critic obtained by POLITICO, a spokeswoman for the Italian restaurant chain wrote that "there will be no more Olive Garden ads scheduled for 'The Late Show' with David Letterman in this year's broadcast schedule," citing the talk show

host's "inappropriate comments."

"*We apologize that Mr. Letterman's mistake, which was not consistent with our standards and values, left you with a bad impression of Olive Garden," wrote Sherri Bruen, the company's guest relations manager. *

Bruen said the company "screens network television programs whenever possible," but explained that "telecasts, such as 'The Late Show' with David Letterman, are taped on a daily basis, preventing advertisers from reviewing the content prior to airing."

*A spokesman for the company confirmed Thursday that for now it has canceled all its remaining scheduled ads on the CBS program for the rest of the year.*

Read more: http://www.politico.com/news/stories/06 ... Ip4zxCOG&C


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Solid move. I hope the push back becomes more frequent.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Highly unlikely. If letterman's rating's stay at the top he will have no trouble selling advertising. There were more than likely 10 companies lined up to advertise in Olive Garden's spot.

CBS will not lose a dime over this.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

TK33 said:


> Highly unlikely. If letterman's rating's stay at the top he will have no trouble selling advertising. There were more than likely 10 companies lined up to advertise in Olive Garden's spot.
> 
> CBS will not lose a dime over this.


got any thing to substantiate that claim??


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, I would guess KY and companies like them will line right up. Things appealing to people so young that they have not yet developed a sense of self dignity. After all if you thought that bit Letterman had was funny you need to re evaluate your value system, or see your shrink. I'm not being a smart *** either. There are serious problems in a society that sees anything this demeaning as humor. If your a male and laughed at that joke see your shrink so you don't turn into the type of person that beats your wife when you get married.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The fact that this is over a week old and only 1 company has pulled ads


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Plainsman said


> There are serious problems in a society that sees anything this demeaning as humor. If your a male and laughed at that joke see your shrink so you don't turn into the type of person that beats your wife when you get married.


I agree. Some of the best comedeians in the past never had a fowl mouth or used this the type of flith that is commonly used now.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Oh, I would guess KY and companies like them will line right up. Things appealing to people so young that they have not yet developed a sense of self dignity. After all if you thought that bit Letterman had was funny you need to re evaluate your value system, or see your shrink. I'm not being a smart a$$ either. There are serious problems in a society that sees anything this demeaning as humor. If your a male and laughed at that joke see your shrink so you don't turn into the type of person that beats your wife when you get married.


I usually agree with you Plainsman, but get a grip people. I think it is clear Dave was talking about the older daugher. Isn't she 18 or older with one kid already? I think she can handle being made fun of for the poor decisions she had already made with her life.

How much PC bull**** can we take in America...it is getting worse all the time and to the point where it is just plain ludicrous!!!


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Oh, I would guess KY and companies like them will line right up. Things appealing to people so young that they have not yet developed a sense of self dignity. After all if you thought that bit Letterman had was funny you need to re evaluate your value system, or see your shrink. I'm not being a smart a$$ either. There are serious problems in a society that sees anything this demeaning as humor. If your a male and laughed at that joke see your shrink so you don't turn into the type of person that beats your wife when you get married.


You are starting to remind me of a liberal....taking this whole PC crap to a new level... The "if you don't agree with me, youre wrong kind of stance." And You stating that if someone chose to laugh at his joke, they will become a wife beater, probably the stupidest thing I have EVER heard. When I heard the joke I immediately thought it was a rip on the older daughter. Don't ya think it's about time to let this go? :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Don't ya think it's about time to let this go? :eyeroll:


Are you talking about Plainsman or the ding dongs on the left who spew hate about someone who holds family values with high regards. Absolute zero moral fiber. I guess the folks who have their head screwd on straight make easy targets for the mentally deranged.

CBS's ratings are in toilet anyway, this will just help alittle more.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

4CurlRedleg said:


> > Don't ya think it's about time to let this go? :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Plainsman or the ding dongs on the left who spew hate about someone who holds family values with high regards. Absolute zero moral fiber. I guess the folks who have their head screwd on straight make easy targets for the mentally deranged.
> ...


Both :beer:

Life is too short.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Life is too short.


Life is to short for principles? I don't think so. I just consider some of these things not passing the common decency sniff test. Everyone *****es about society. We see people the other day continue shopping while they murder the young man in the store. We have forgotten how to care about each other. The problem is people don't care enough to want to take the time to even comment in the hopes it will improve society or make someone think. We only say things like, life is to short, don't bother me, I'm having fun. However, it's even worse to complain about people who do take the time. We all are either a benefit to society, or we are the ones dragging it down. There is no fence riding we will have to decide which we want to be. That's just the reality of life.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth (Aug 1, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > Life is too short.
> 
> 
> Life is to short for principles? I don't think so. I just consider some of these things not passing the common decency sniff test. Everyone *****es about society. We see people the other day continue shopping while they murder the young man in the store. We have forgotten how to care about each other. The problem is people don't care enough to want to take the time to even comment in the hopes it will improve society or make someone think. We only say things like, life is to short, don't bother me, I'm having fun. However, it's even worse to complain about people who do take the time. We all are either a benefit to society, or we are the ones dragging it down. There is no fence riding we will have to decide which we want to be. That's just the reality of life.


I am going to not respond to this and end it right here as I have no time for this... I'm heading north to enjoy the weekend, I hope you do the same. Happy Father's day to you all who are fathers! :beer:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

The Olive Garden sucks but I do like thier ads "My grandpa who lived in Italy for his entire life came to visit us....so we took him to the olive garden."


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

drjongy said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I would guess KY and companies like them will line right up. Things appealing to people so young that they have not yet developed a sense of self dignity. After all if you thought that bit Letterman had was funny you need to re evaluate your value system, or see your shrink. I'm not being a smart a$$ either. There are serious problems in a society that sees anything this demeaning as humor. If your a male and laughed at that joke see your shrink so you don't turn into the type of person that beats your wife when you get married.
> ...


doesn't matter whether it was the 14 year old or 18 year old...if someone said that about YOUR daughter, how would you feel? 

that's what i thought.......


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

All the people talking about this helps letterman. Any exposure is good exposure for tv people.

The joke was as much for arod as palin. If Bristol or whatever is old enough to have children she is old enough to deal with the scrutiny. That is exactly what I would tell my daughter.

I agree that the conservative's compaining about this sounds like something out of the pelosi playbook.

A little fyi- Letterman is no 1 in latenight tv now.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

TK33 said:


> A little fyi- Letterman is no 1 in latenight tv now.


Really??

CONAN TAKES WEEK TWO IN EVERY KEY RATINGS CATEGORY

'THE TONIGHT SHOW WITH CONAN O'BRIEN' DOMINATES ITS SECOND WEEK OVER 'LATE SHOW' IN EVERY IMPORTANT DEMO - ADULTS, MEN AND WOMEN 18-34, 18-49 AND 25-54 - ALSO CLAIMS THE WEEK IN TOTAL VIEWERS

CONAN WINS THE WEEK BY 79 PERCENT IN 18-49 VIEWERS, 'TONIGHT'S' BIGGEST MARGIN AGAINST A FULL WEEK OF 'LATE SHOW' ORIGINALS, EXCLUDING CONAN'S PREMIERE WEEK, SINCE THE 'FRIENDS' FINALE

CONAN'S MARGIN SOARS TO 177 PERCENT IN ADULTS 18-34

JIMMY FALLON OUT-DELIVERS LETTERMAN IN 18-49 VIEWERS BY 1 PERCENT AND IN 18-34 VIEWERS BY 61 PERCENT, DESPITE STARTING AN HOUR LATER THAN LETTERMAN

UNIVERSAL CITY, Calif. - June 18, 2009 - "The Tonight Show with Conan O'Brien" has delivered a convincing victory in its second week on the air, with dominant wins in every important demographic - adults, men and women 18-34, 18-49 and 25-54 - plus a victory in total viewers.

Conan won the week over all cable and broadcast entertainment competition, beating his closest rival, CBS's "Late Show with David Letterman," by a 79 percent margin in adult 18-49 viewers, despite the controversy involving Gov. Sarah Palin that has boosted interest in "Late Show," and a lineup of prominent "Late Show" guests last week that included Howard Stern and Julia Roberts. The 79 percent advantage is "Tonight's" most dominant win over a full week of "Late Show" originals, excluding Conan's premiere week, in five years (since the week of the "Friends" finale, May 3-7, 2004).


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

There's a difference between political correctness and common courtesy. TK, do you have a daughter, I do, if someone made such a disrespectful flippent remark about her regardless of age or life situations she had experienced, I would very much take offense. So it's easy for me to understand the Palins disgust. What I can't understand is why she wouldn't have gone on his show, walked out, knocked him on his ***, told him that's how we handle jackasses in Alaska, and walked off. If she had done that she probably could have waltzed into the White House in 4 years.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

gst said:


> There's a difference between political correctness and common courtesy. TK, do you have a daughter, I do, if someone made such a disrespectful flippent remark about her regardless of age or life situations she had experienced, I would very much take offense. So it's easy for me to understand the Palins disgust. What I can't understand is why she wouldn't have gone on his show, walked out, knocked him on his a$$, told him that's how we handle jackasses in Alaska, and walked off. If she had done that she probably could have waltzed into the White House in 4 years.


 :beer:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

4curl-
Didn't see the new rankings, I did hear on the radio last weekend that letterman was ahead last week on a different rating, Nilsen I think, the story was actually about the palin-letterman fued.
Here is a similar link:
http://goldderby.latimes.com/awards_gol ... 57986.html

gst- 
I do have a daughter, and like I said above kids can't be coddled forever, I thought that was a conservative value :huh: I don't like Letterman's comments either but he has the right to say them and it is late night television so you know what you are getting before you turn it on. This reminds me exactly of when Tipper Gore and Dee Snider (Twisted Sister) had their war in the 80's. Boycotts, retalliation, and whining are values reserved for the super liberals not conservatives. Maybe repubs should ask wwrd? What would Reagan do. It certainly wouldn't be this way.

As you guys mentioned Letterman invited the palins on to his show, they declined. In my book Letterman has shown backbone and character, at least he had the guts to accept that he made a mistake and meet them face to face.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would like to take the politics out of it. Forget Palin. Letterman is still out of line. It doesn't make any difference that it was Palins daughter. It also isn't as important that Letterman said it as it is society as a whole is degrading more each year. As a matter of fact we could take Letterman out of it. It's time to can one of them to make an example, I don't care what time of day or night their show is on.

Andrew Bremseth, I don't mean to rag on you, and if you don't want to take part that's ok. I was just disappointed that you ridiculed those who wish things were different and voice their opinion. I hear the same thing about politics people don't want to hear it. Can you imagine where this country would be if everyone thought that way? You know what they say: lead, follow, or get out of the way.

Andrew by the time you read this I suppose you will be back from your week-end. I do hope you had a good time.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> As a matter of fact we could take Letterman out of it. It's time to can one of them to make an example, I don't care what time of day or night their show is on.


But where does it end? Much like gun rights, if you give an inch the anti's will take a mile. The first amendment applies to all, that is the whole point. I find it very hypocritical that the right talks about Obama being weak and all the biased media and everything else but then at the same time wants to censor comedians and continuously point out the unbalanced way things are now. Censorship is bad, bad, bad. I don't care who it is or who they are they have the right to say whatever they want. Sometimes what they say is bad or offensive and it may really suck but toughen up and deal with it.

Absolutley take the politics out and look at as a bad joke wrote by a clueless writer and told by a comedian. No matter what party they are affiliated with. You will see why I and many others like me think this is blown way out of proportion and completely counterproductive.

Poltics back in now- Reagan would be turning in his grave if he saw how some members of the GOP are crying and whining over this.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

tell all of this to Don Imus...... :eyeroll:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Exactly what I was thinking. The door didn't have a chance to hit him in the hindend.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

TK I'm only speaking for me when I say this isn't about politics, and I don't watch most of the late night shows other than on occassion because most just aren't that funny since Carson left. Leno everyonce in a while has a few moments. I'd bet that Reagan would also have thought from a common decency standpoint the comments were out of line.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> . Censorship is bad, bad, bad. I don't care who it is or who they are they have the right to say whatever they want. Sometimes what they say is bad or offensive and it may really suck but toughen up and deal with it.


So you wouldn't would be ok if your daughters first grade teacher said "ok children today were going to learn about Fing math. If you have two Fing apples in your left hand and three Fing apples in your right hand how many Fing apples do you have"? 
I'm not suggesting prosecuting, that would violate his first amendment. Throwing him out on his ear is not a violation, it's simply a public reaction to his stupidity. When we have a personal attack on here we ban people. Is that a first amendment violation. How many people on here would be ok with it if I got so frustrated I called them a dumb ***? Don't get so tied up in the first amendment that you accept an anything goes attitude.

I don't actually dislike Letterman that much. I think he may be better than he acts and acts that way to be appealing to jerks. It's not that I'm that great myself, but I figure if I speak up others may catch on faster than I did. It took me to long to get here. I know that when someone makes a joke about Obama I get a kick out of it. If it's to nasty I try not to enjoy it to much. It's tough to do. Leaving his daughters alone is the right thing to do. The candidates themselves, well they are more fair game.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I agree with most of that but the f bombs to the first graders is what I am saying. We already know the limits and palin jr is old enough to fend for herself. We don't need anymore rules. Decency is fine but it varies from person to person.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Decency is fine but it varies from person to person.


and obviously between liberals and conservatives!  enuf said.


----------

